# Frio e Neve 10 e 11 Janeiro 2010 - (Evento «Ana»)



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 12:32)

*Tópico generalista para imagens da situação de frio, chuva, neve e granizo.*


O seguimento foi feito nas diferentes regiões, mais ou menos a partir das páginas indicadas:

 Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010
 Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010
 Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2010
 Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010



*Este tópico é generalista de imagens do evento. *



Outros tópicos deste evento:

 A imagem do dia: nevão 10/1/2010
 Neve - Arneirós, Lamego - 10/11 Janeiro de 2010
 Neve Covilhã 10 Janeiro 2010
 Neve Castelo Branco - 10 e 11 Janeiro 2010
 Neve Elvas - 10 Janeiro 2010
 Neve em Sobreira Formosa - Proença-a-Nova
 Vídeos RTP Notícias sobre o mau tempo (10.01.2010)


----------



## Santos (8 Jan 2010 às 18:52)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Aqui fica um dos registos que fiz cuja qualidade não será certamente a melhor devido ao contexto e aos afazeres profissionais mas que creio dará para ver algo dos tais flocos que hoje ocorreram por aqui

Neste momento seguimos com 4.4ºC


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 07:15)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Bom dia por aqui já neva


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 07:46)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Ja está a ficar tudo branco


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 08:59)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Deixo para já estes dois registos:


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 09:33)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Manteigas, mais uma vez a beneficiar com o vento de leste:







Também já há neve em Trancoso:


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 09:34)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*

Deixo-lhes aqui um pequeno vídeo dos tímidos flocos que por aqui caíram pelas 08:30h, é o equivalente ao molha-tolos, neste caso neva-tolos 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_iHp-lj3Ts"]YouTube- Neve Elvas _10JAN10.avi[/ame]


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 09:44)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

A Covilhã já vai ficando branquinha...(http://www.meteocovilha.com/dados-actuais)






...embora o grosso da precipitação ainda vá a caminho. Se ao menos por aí houvesse tanta precipitação como, a esta hora, aqui no Algarve.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2010 às 09:55)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*

Cá está , acabadinha de tirar  sobre o Campo de Treinos da Constituição...






Continua a nevar, temperatura a descer para 2.4 e humidade 51%

Que espectáculo...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2010 às 10:07)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*

Flocos maiores agora.
Tactual: 1,5ºC

Uma fotografia do meu tanque ainda parcialmente congelado com a neve a agarrar no gelo.






Até o pêlo do gato fica com os flocos presos

Para haver acumulação é preciso que caia mais tempo ou mais abundante.


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 10:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*

Em Braga há momentos, aos 175 metros (Google Earth)






Agora acalmou, mas continua a nevar.


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2010 às 10:17)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Um vídeo feito à pressa.


No momento em que nevava estava cerca de 3º.
É pena é que a serra fique com quase toda a precipitação, como verão nas imagens.

Neste momento 4,1º, saraiva e alguns flocos perdidos.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Por Viseu o Domingo vai ser divinal...





WEBCAM:http://www.rci.pt/webcam/webcam.htm

E a foto foi tirada já a 15minutos...
Continua a acumular...


----------



## snowstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

A sequência de 30 minutos












E continua a cair muita. o telhado que vêm já está branco!!!


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 10:45)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*

Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras:






Pena a temp. 2ºC...


----------



## jPdF (10 Jan 2010 às 10:50)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Por Viseu a Temp desce, tenho agora 0.4ºC!
Neva com abundância mas pelo radar deve para brevemente, depois volta nova ronda!


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2010 às 10:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*

Acabada de tirar...

neva intensamente e em alguns locais mais abrigados acumula ligeiramente...







Dia memorável...


Continua a cair com intensidade e flocos grandes


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 11:06)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*

Por Braga continua a nevar, por vezes com intensidade, mas ainda não consegue acumular pois vai alternando com calmarias. Muitos flocos são enormes.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 11:19)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Vê-se nevar com intensidade nas webcams do IP4 em redor de Vila Real:

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/index.php/pt/transito-em-directo-


Em Viseu os telhados também já estão brancos:







Em Manteigas o cenário é de brancura total:


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Webcams do IP4:

Campeã, aos 700m de altitude:





Vila Real (~400m):






--------------------------

Trancoso:





Manteigas:


----------



## RaFa (10 Jan 2010 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Fotos de Seia










Seia Livestream 

http://www.livestream.com/seialivetv


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 12:34)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Pelas imagens do Spiritmind (http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html) é possível constatar que a Covilhã já está bem _branquinha_.






A questão é saber se a linha de precipitação que se dirige de Sul para Norte, visível agora no radar do IM, na zona de Évora, chegará às Beiras e ainda com suficiente frio (em altitude e à superfície) para deixar um verdadeiro "camão" à antiga!


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 12:39)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*



Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pronto toma lá uma da estrada que liga Arronches a Portalegre!


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 13:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*



 



Montanha Da Penha - Guimarães
Lá em cima há grande acumulação.
Pela foto não se consegue ter uma real percepção.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 13:27)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

O IP4 cada vez com mais neve, e a nevar de forma muito intensa.

Arredores de Vila Real:


Campeã - 700m:






Vila Real (400/500m):






Nó com a A24:


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 13:47)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Condições actuais


----------



## Lamechas (10 Jan 2010 às 13:55)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Continua a nevar.
Algumas fotos:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 13:57)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*

Ora bem...

Alcaria do Cume, 525m. (Serra do Caldeirão)

Temp_2.1ºC

Hora: 12:00

Condições: chuva e por vezes flocos puxados a vento. Vento moderado por vezes forte, nevoeiro e sensação térmica muito baixa...

1ºCá estou eu, foto tirada pela 'maria' de surpresa , mas escolhi esta foto mais pessoal, pois é onde se vê a chuva e com alguns elementos mais esbranquiçados a cair: 






2º Nevoeiro, as nuvens estavam bastante baixas e cubriam o ''massiço central da Serra de Alcaria do Cume:






3º Nevoeiro:






4º Resultado do sucessivo mau tempo dos ultimos dias:






5º Alcaria do Cuma vista numa cota média de 400m:





Imagens Não- Editadas ...

Já coloco mais...


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 14:12)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Deixo um vídeo da tímida queda de neve em Loriga no dia 10/1/2010.
O forte vento que se fez sentir impossibilitou a acumulação que tanto era desejada.. Que saudades de Janeiro de 2009.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 14:31)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Neva agora com bastante intensidade em Rossas, no IP4.






A neve está quase a chegar a Bragança.


----------



## RMira (10 Jan 2010 às 14:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2010*


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 15:23)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*



Olá; vim agora do Alandroal para Estremoz. Nevava de forma intensa entre Borba e os Arcos, ao longo da Nacional 4.

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbt6is_neve-no-alentejo-10-de-janeiro-de-2_tech"]Dailymotion - Neve no Alentejo (10 de Janeiro de 2010) - um video do canal Tecnologia & CiÃªncias@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xbt6is@@AMEPARAM@@xbt6is[/ame]

Aqui em Estremoz chove de forma moderada e está 1 ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2010 às 15:28)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Uma foto do gelo que se formou hoje junto a uns repuxos.







Por agora vai nevando com -2,1ºC. Já está tudo coberto de neve.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 15:29)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*



ferreira5 disse:


> Acumula bem e depressa...só era preciso os flocos serem um pouquinho maiores!



O pessoal de Bragança já estava a stressar!  Parabéns Ferreira5, o teu prognóstico revelou-se certeiro: neve (apenas) na despedida desta entrada fria.

Pela Covilhã, pelas imagens que chegam do meteocovilha (http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html) parece ser a maior acumulação dos últimos anos pela cidade.






Venham mais fotos!


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 15:37)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 15:56)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 16:05)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Manteigas


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2010 às 16:11)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Vai ficando tudo branco.





Neve e -2,3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 16:11)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

E esta é Viseu.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 16:13)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*

Algumas imagens do dia de hoje (logo mais à noite farei a publicação de outras fotografias e vídeos)

*Região entre Vila Viçosa e os Arcos (Alto Alentejo)*


----------



## Xurro (10 Jan 2010 às 17:16)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Boa tarde a todos os utilizadores do fórum. Sou mais um seguidor atento deste "cantinho" e que neste dia, diferente por estas bandas, resolveu inscrever-se no fórum para fazer/mostrar o registo de um dia de neve aqui por Alcains, como há muito não se observava.


Cumprimentos

P.S.- continuem o bom trabalho que aqui fazem; eu, um leigo, na matéria da meteorologia, continuarei a segui-los muito atentamente. Obrigado!


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Jan 2010 às 17:35)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Olá, Boa tarde.

Aqui vão 3 imagens da Guarda.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Jan 2010 às 17:46)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Como a Covilhã deveria ser...pelo menos, 5 meses por ano!






http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html


----------



## *Marta* (10 Jan 2010 às 17:51)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Um cheirinho aqui da Guarda...


----------



## Stormm (10 Jan 2010 às 17:51)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*

Um belo dia de chuva...


VEJAM QUE VALE APENA!!


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Jan 2010 às 17:52)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*







A neve que cai na Guarda é extremamente fininha e seca. O vento empurra-a para onde sopra. Mantém-se o frio. Pelas imagens podem perceber o meu cepticismo em relação ao evento. Ontem esperava uma acumulação maior que o normal. Ainda assim há zonas de acumulação de 10 cm., (e espaços aberto com zero)

Vamos, agora esperar pela noite e manhã.


----------



## Stormm (10 Jan 2010 às 17:59)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*

Cá esta mais outro video desta tarde.


----------



## wysiwyg (10 Jan 2010 às 18:04)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Caríssimos,

Esta manhã, fiz o percurso indicado neste mapa. Pombal - Castanheira de Pêra (espero que o link saia bem).

Entre os pontos A e B: chuva, por vezes forte. Temperatura 3ºC a 4ºC.

Entre os pontos B e C: de tudo um pouco, desde chuva, a chuva com neve, neve fraca, neve intensa. Sem acumulação. Temperatura 1ºC a 2ºC.

A partir do ponto C para a frente, começa a verificar-se alguma acumulação. Apesar de tudo, não assisti a precipitação tão intensa como a que apanhei anteriormente (deduzo que se tenha acumulado durante a madrugada). Temperatura -1ºC a 1ºC.

O que é que me está a faltar? 

Ah! As fotos, claro. 



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 




Quanto à Marinha Grande, seguimos com 4,2ºC e alguma chuva (2,5mm acumulados).


Carlos


----------



## Lamechas (10 Jan 2010 às 18:06)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Aqui por Lamego a acumulação, na cidade, está em cerca de 5cms.
Temperatura actual aprox. -1ºC
Algumas fotos:


----------



## thunderboy (10 Jan 2010 às 18:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2010*



thunderboy disse:


> Confirma-se.
> Estive lá no topo há coisa de 2h e haviam restos de neve e algum gelo.



Fotos tiradas por volta das 13.30h/14h.


 





 





 



Impressionante a temperatura aqui que se manteve baixa o dia todo.
Extremos de hoje
*1.4ºC*/*3.8ºC*

Precipitação:2.7mm(por enquanto).

Temperatura actual:3.2ºC


----------



## Peixoto (10 Jan 2010 às 18:59)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Hoje, Viseu está mesmo em força aqui no fórum!!!
Como disse pela manhã a neve caiu hoje com razoável intensidade um pouco por todo o distrito de Viseu, com destaque para a zona norte do distrito.
De tarde fui até Castro Daire e não me aventurei até ao Montemuro, tal era a quantidade de neve.
Foi bonito de se ver.
Castro Daire mais parecia uma vila-presépio de natal.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## excalibas (10 Jan 2010 às 19:20)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Por aqui ainda não voltou a neve...
Foi assim durante a tarde:


----------



## redragon (10 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*

aqui estão as imagens pessoal!


http://img686.imageshack.us/g/95308391.jpg/




Elvas on fire!!!! lol


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*

Na estrada nacional 4, entre Borba e Estremoz (à passagem pelos Arcos), por volta das 15h00:

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbtado_neve-no-alentejo_tech"]Dailymotion - Neve no Alentejo - um video do canal Tecnologia & CiÃªncias@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xbtado@@AMEPARAM@@xbtado[/ame]


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 19:36)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*



spiritmind disse:


> Ainda vai haver mais uns aguaceiros durante a noite  aqui acumulei uns 4cm mas neste momento tenho nevoeiro cerrado enfim quando não é a chuva aparece o raio do nevoeiro para derreter a neve que ainda é pior




Por aqui é bem pior. Nevou mas apenas só juntou da parte da manhã. Durante a tarde nevou até às 17:30 mas já não juntava. O vento levava. Era a neve saltitante... Isto tudo por causa do Vento. Alguém o quer? 
E o mais engraçado, é que nevava com temperatura entre 3 a 4 ºC.
Deixo algumas fotos:

















Com as temperaturas negativas que se fizeram sentir deixo os píncaros nos muros por onde a água passa.


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 19:36)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010*



David sf disse:


> A partir de agora a massa de ar quente começa a instalar-se e a cota começará a aumentar. Para a tarde acho que só nevará no interior norte e centro acima dos 600 m.



Pegando no que o David sf posto no tópico dos "Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo":

David o que tu dizes está muito certo e se eu não estivesse aqui para ver o que vi, diria que estavas no certo Mas a realidade foi e é bem diferente. Nevou bastante e por todo o lado, custou a pegar, porque entretanto até choveu, mas ainda assim por volta das 12:30h começou a cair de tal forma que ficou tudo branco e intransitável, isto dentro da mesma cidade de Elvas. Há estradas condicionadas e nem sei mesmo se já se circula nelas, que são a que liga Campo Maior a Arronches e Elvas a Barbacena.
Pode-se então afirmar que nevou a cotas de 250m com acumulação e que durou até ao fim da passagem da frente, por volta das 16h. Foram 3 horas sempre a dar-lhe, Acumulações dentro da cidade entre os 3 e os 6 cm. E fora dela em especial na zona de Arronches alcançaram-se certamente mais de 10cm. A temperatura rondou sempre os 0,5ºC, mais décima menos décima.

Aqui lhes deixo um "lamiré" do que isto foi, eu ainda estou sem palavras!!! 


Esta é dedicada ao user que hoje pedia neve no Ribatejo para ver os touros com os cornos nevados! 







Estrada Arronches Elvas quase intransitável:







As benditas das oliveiras com um aspecto um pouco raro por aqui:







Auto-Estrada A6 junto a Elvas:













O Aqueduto das Amoreiras, Ex-Libris da cidade:












A típica foto do caixote do lixo :












Aspecto de algumas artérias da cidade:












Portas de Olivença:












Monumento aos Ex-combatentes do Ultramar:







Uma avenida de palmeiras vestidas do insólito branco:







Um pobre cavalito a pastar no mato branco:







Uns 3cm :













E claro a marca da praxe, que diz a quem passa o MeteoPT esteve presente!






Um abraço companheiros!


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2010 às 21:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*

Boas,

Afinal foi mesmo um “Domingo Gordo”.

Como aqui já foi dito, durante a manhã nevou bastante em Braga, principalmente no Sameiro.
No Bom Jesus acordei com alguma neve, mas durante a manhã chegou a nevar com muita intensidade, “nevou à Bragança”. 
Deixo aqui alguns registos do fim da manhã, altura em que já nevava menos, isto porque na altura que começou a nevar intensamente a única preocupação que tive foi levar o carro mais para baixo, pois durante a tarde tinha de me fazer à estrada.
Mas a neve deixou de cair ao início da tarde, dando lugar à chuva.
Pela sua raridade nestas paragens acho que devo colocar aqui estes registos

Braga, Bom Jesus, 2010-01-10













Que bela manhã esta, por Braga


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Continua a nevar copiosamente aqui pela Covilhã


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 22:32)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Agora gelo e flocos grandes misturados, *0.8ºC*.

Vidro e tejadilho do carro.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2010 às 22:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*

Domingo gordo de encantos, emoções e aventuras mil.
Quando vi de manhã os flocos a precipitarem por aqui ( 80 m) 
constatei logo, que hoje seria dia em grande ,para ver  nevar.
Mais do que ver neve,  adoro ver nevar.






[/URL]

[/IMG]
(estrada Fafe-Cabeceiras)

E meti-me à estrada , interior dentro, metros acima.
E nem foi preciso ir muito longe.
Passeei-me   o dia todo pelos 450 metros ,descia aos 300, subia aos 600  e
ziguezagueei pela Lixa , por  Felgueiras , Fafe ,Cabeceiras de Basto ,
muitas horas a nevar , com  acumulação a partir dos 350/ 400 metros.
Trânsito muito difícil de Fafe para Cabeceiras com um nevão incrível por volta 
das 12,30 h que cortou por algum tempo a estrada.
Grande dia 10.
Memorável e admirável domingo este. 
Que dizer mais?






[/URL]

[/IMG]
( vista da velhinha estrada Amarante-Porto, na Lixa)

Venham mais cinco ( Domingos destes)...


----------



## jonaslor (10 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Continua a nevar...

Deixo uma foto que tirei por volta das 21:45.
Sigo com -1,1ºC.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2010 às 23:17)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*

Da Lixa , com a docura do branco






[/URL]

[/IMG]







[/URL]

[/IMG]

E até as árvores estranharam esta água  branca que aos seus troncos
se agarrava.






[/URL]

[/IMG]

Venham mais cinco dias assim...( este Inverno) de
abraços às árvores e às emoções...

E por aqui ,ainda muito frio (4,6º) e alguns pingos de chuva gelada...


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2010 às 23:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*

Boas noites, 

Dados actuais:

Temp: 3.7ºc ( máxima de *4.0 ºc*)

Vento: ESE: 20Km/h

Humidade:77%

Pressão 1009.2 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas *2.8 mm*

Algumas fotos tiradas esta tarde na Citânia de Sanfins a 35 Km do Porto, bastante acumulação de neve e na zona de Paços de Ferreira muitos telhados e ruas brancas...inclusive nas beiras da auto estrada a 20 Km do Porto havia vestígios de neve acumulada...


----------



## excalibas (10 Jan 2010 às 23:22)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Assim está Bragança ainda:




Parece-me que alguma da neve se tornou em gelo... o chão nalguns pontos brilha como se reflectisse a luz dos candeeiros da luz pública...
Será que a neve vai voltar antes da meia noite ou só voltamos a vê-la amanhã ao sair de casa?


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2010 às 23:23)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Aqui vão umas fotos de Vila Real.

http://yfrog.com/06dsc02077kij
http://yfrog.com/jndsc02101zj
http://yfrog.com/jndsc02101zj
http://yfrog.com/06dsc02100fj
http://yfrog.com/77dsc02098ej
http://yfrog.com/86dsc02097bbj
http://yfrog.com/62dsc02096tj
http://yfrog.com/77dsc02095xj
http://yfrog.com/jndsc02094dj
http://yfrog.com/17dsc02093yj
http://yfrog.com/17dsc02091pgj
http://yfrog.com/08dsc02089pij
http://yfrog.com/86dsc02088j
http://yfrog.com/62dsc02085rj
http://yfrog.com/jndsc02081uj
http://yfrog.com/77dsc02079pj
http://yfrog.com/77dsc02077dj
http://yfrog.com/08dsc02071xj
http://yfrog.com/17dsc02081yj
http://yfrog.com/06dsc02077kij


----------



## Sanctos (10 Jan 2010 às 23:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010*

Relato multimédia de uma manhã de BTT e neve:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/8681492"]http://vimeo.com/8681492[/ame]


----------



## carlitinhos (11 Jan 2010 às 00:15)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

bem para fechar hoje, tirada á pouco pelo radar mais uma rodada e deve fechar a loja por este evento






cumps


----------



## FJC (11 Jan 2010 às 02:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Boa noite
Aqui ficam algumas fotos da neve no distrito de Leiria (Saída IC8 em Figueiró dos Vinhos e Castanheira de Pera). 
(erradamente tinha iniciado o tópico à tarde, no seguimento Interior Norte e centro, com a promessa de meter fotos)














Depois de passar a Castanheira













Inicio da subida para a Serra da Lousã (Não arrisquei subir, pois a acumulação de neve na estrada, para ai chegar, já era muita. E sem correntes....era um bocadinho arriscado)


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 07:24)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

O amanhecer depois do camão...






http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html


----------



## jonaslor (11 Jan 2010 às 08:07)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Bom dia pessoal:
Imagem de loriga hoje pela manhã.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2010 às 09:30)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Bom dia

Céu nublado e -0,9ºC.

-2,4ºC de mínima e a neve de ontem ainda se vai mantendo.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 10:11)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*

É altura de nos começarmos a interrogar ao que irá acontecer a toda esta neve, cujo degelo deverá ser bem rápido com a subida de temperatura e chuva moderada que se prevê para amanhã.






http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html


----------



## godzila (11 Jan 2010 às 17:04)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2010*





digão lá que não é uma bela foto




e agora uma mais tecnica, esta medida foi efctuada no meio da estrada da minha terra.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

A página do Jornal de Noticias tem uma série de fotos muito boas deste evento.

Algumas delas:


























Fonte: Jornal de Noticias


----------



## Black_Heart (11 Jan 2010 às 23:20)

Grandes fotos. Obrigado por nos estarem a contemplar com as fotos


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 23:52)

Mais fotos do concelho da Covilhã:

Bouça







Sobral de São Miguel





Tortosendo (ontem e hoje)












Fontes:
http://boucasempre.blogspot.com/
http://sobraldesaomiguel.blogspot.com/
http://www-tortosendo.blogspot.com/


----------



## PedroNTSantos (12 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

Mais fotos da Covilhã, desta vez do dia 11. Fonte: http://www.mafiadacova.blogspot.com/


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2010 às 04:11)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2010*



Santos disse:


> Aqui fica um dos registos que fiz cuja qualidade não será certamente a melhor devido ao contexto e aos afazeres profissionais mas que creio dará para ver algo dos tais flocos que hoje ocorreram por aqui
> 
> Neste momento seguimos com 4.4ºC
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uatK398Nh8Q



Boas

Deves estar todo contente mais uma vez, alem do Sobral já ter um parque infantil, tem também com regularidade neste tipo de situações meteorológicas neve, desta vez mais tímida. 

Bom video 

Gostei muito deste tópico. Parabéns a todos.

Abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jan 2010 às 12:06)

olá a todos quantos aqui postaram grandes cenas de neve...

Não desfazendo de outros locais, não deixo de apreciar cada vez mais cenários deste tipo na Covilhã.

Se já gostava bastante da disposição geográfica em anfiteatro desta cidade, porque penso que seja tão bela vista para a encosta como dela própria para a "cova", passo a gostar ainda mais!

Algumas imagens assemelham-se a uma qualquer cidade com a mesma disposição mas situada algures na Europa central; sempre achei que tem um enorme potencial paisagístico e de grande encanto...


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jan 2010 às 16:30)

Aqui está a minha contribuição....


----------



## PedroNTSantos (13 Jan 2010 às 18:44)

joseoliveira disse:


> olá a todos quantos aqui postaram grandes cenas de neve...
> 
> Não desfazendo de outros locais, não deixo de apreciar cada vez mais cenários deste tipo na Covilhã.
> 
> ...



A "pedido" do José Oliveira, segue a última ronda de fotos da Covilhã nos dias 10 e 11 de Janeiro.

Imagens retiradas dos blogues:
http://www.mafiadacova.blogspot.com/
http://cavaca.blogs.sapo.pt/
http://www.freguesiadoferro.blogspot.com/
http://dokatano.blogspot.com/ (este com excelente colecção de fotos do Fundão, Gardunha e Cova da Beira)






































E, numa perspectiva nova, a Covilhã vista da Cova da Beira, no dia 11, quase imperceptível no meio da paisagem pintada de branco.


----------



## Johnny (13 Jan 2010 às 21:01)

_11 Janeiro 2010_- _*Gerês*_:













Pormenor da faixa de nebulosidade...


----------



## Johnny (13 Jan 2010 às 21:03)

... continuação:


----------



## Johnny (13 Jan 2010 às 21:06)

... continuação:


----------



## Johnny (13 Jan 2010 às 21:09)

... cont.:


----------



## Johnny (13 Jan 2010 às 21:13)

Já em plena E.N.103...









... os estragos do "mau" (ou bom...) tempo...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2010 às 23:56)

Johnny disse:


> ... continuação:



Muito bonitas estas fotos com uma panorâmica espectacular do grande Gerês
Em que zona foram tiradas estas fotos?


----------



## Johnny (14 Jan 2010 às 10:52)

A foto q referes, foi tirada do Talefe, na Serra da Cabreira, Vieira do Minho.




Aristocrata disse:


> Muito bonitas estas fotos com uma panorâmica espectacular do grande Gerês
> Em que zona foram tiradas estas fotos?


----------



## Rog (14 Jan 2010 às 14:19)

Boas fotos


----------



## Johnny (14 Jan 2010 às 18:27)




----------



## Black_Heart (15 Jan 2010 às 15:26)

Deixo aqui mais uma pequena contribuição. 
Esta foto foi-me dada por um amigo meu para aqui colocar no forum.
É uma foto do Fundão.





Espero que gostem


----------



## JoãoDias (15 Jan 2010 às 16:10)

Uma pequena compilação de alguns vídeos da neve no concelho de Vila Nova de Gaia


----------



## raposo_744 (15 Jan 2010 às 19:05)

Nevão histórico na minha aldeia


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Jan 2010 às 17:01)

Última ronda de fotografias da cidade neve: Covilhã, 10 e 11 de Janeiro.

Fontes das imagens:http://carpinteira.blogspot.com/
http://www.mafiadacova.blogspot.com/


----------



## iceworld (16 Jan 2010 às 18:04)

Com o devido agradecimento a uma amiga que me envia sempre umas fotos quando neva lá por cima. Mais propriamente em Vila Real.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2010 às 15:56)

Dia 10 de Janeiro começou a nevar com 4,5ºC em Canidelo!

Deixo aqui os meus dois vídeos!


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

João Dias disse:


> Uma pequena compilação de alguns vídeos da neve no concelho de Vila Nova de Gaia
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7l7FYHddXE



Muito bom apanhado dos vídeos de neve pelo nosso concelho! 

Só uma questão, esse teu primeiro vídeo que tem como título "... Rua da Bélgica". Essa tal Rua da Bélgica é na freguesia de Canidelo, ou também há outra rua com o mesmo nome em Gaia?


----------

